# Fees for activities



## Quilter (Oct 22, 2011)

When you stay at a Disney resort what kind of extra fees would expect to be charged:

Activities
Parking
Fitness Room or Pool

?

Thank you,
Suzzanne


----------



## chalee94 (Oct 22, 2011)

if you stay at a DVC resort through an RCI trade, there is a $95 fee to cover "transportation," i believe.

since you are staying at a disney resort, there is no other charge for parking (at the hotel or parks).  use of the fitness room is free.  internet used to be $10 a day but it's free at the moment (no telling if that will change).  there are other activities that have a charge (like arts and crafts activities for kids - here is a link to an example - but many activities are free.

if you stay at the swan or dolphin hotel -onsite but not owned by disney - there is a mandatory $12 resort fee per day for access to the fitness room, local calls and internet access and a daily parking fee of $11+tax.


----------



## rsackett (Oct 22, 2011)

Quilter said:


> When you stay at a Disney resort what kind of extra fees would expect to be charged:
> 
> Activities  ------------------????
> Parking    ------------------FREE
> ...



If you are going through RCI on trade there is a$95 fee.  I am not sure what type of activities there are at the resorts.

Ray


----------



## Quilter (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you for the replies.   

chalee, the example is very helpful but what is a "Bead" activity?


----------



## Quilter (Oct 22, 2011)

Is there a complimentary weekly gathering for all guests that would offer something like wine & cheese?

I'm asking to compare what our resorts offer to other systems of comparable quality.  

Thank you for your help.


----------



## chalee94 (Oct 22, 2011)

Quilter said:


> chalee, the example is very helpful but what is a "Bead" activity?



it says you are making an african-ish necklace or bracelet...the resort provides the materials so there is a charge.  things like the night-vision goggle viewing and culinary tour are free, however.  most of the resorts host an outdoor movie night, games at the pool and things like that for free.



Quilter said:


> Is there a complimentary weekly gathering for all guests that would offer something like wine & cheese?



no. nothing like that.


----------

